

A detailed description of why a Credit Crisis is a "bad thing" - whatusername
http://ceruleansanctum.com/2008/10/flunked-econ-101-read-this.html

======
whatusername
I'm very sorry for _another_ post about the credit crisis, but this was really
helpful in explaining a large part of what the issue was...

I promise it's the only one I'll post.

